# Capt. Nathan's Jetty Fun; POC, TX. 10/29-10/31/18



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

It's been a good start to the week out on the big rocks chasing bull reds. Family fun on Monday with long time repeat customers landed fish from the time we set anchor, until we ran out of baits.

First time husband and wife team, I think got hooked on saltwater fishing these last two days. It was non-stop laughs, and grunts as they battled these fish for back to back days. 

Our fished range from 40-48" long, and gave us 15-20 minute fights. The sheer number of fish we landed and watched other folks land is almost double from what I can remember last year. I think it is safe to say we will have a good hatch of redfish in our future! LOL.

We still have Nov 12, 14-16 open if y'all would like to try battling one of these brute redfish.


----------

